# CCA Event in Anchorage, Alaska June 8, 2013



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

The Midnight Sun Golden Retriever Club will be having a CCA on June 8. Closing is May 13. Cost is $50 per dog. Midnight Sun Golden Retriever Club - Alaska USA

We will have 3 judges. We are planning on a maximum of 24 dogs for this event. So get your application in early.

So plan a vacation up north with your golden and get a CCA on your dog. For information on a CCA: GRCA-CCA
GRCA-CCA

Look forward to seeing you there!


----------

